# What Is The Best Brake Caliper Paint for Your BMW



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I vote *blue*! And in close _second _is "brake dust"


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

G2 caliper paint is the only one ive really seen and it seems super easy to apply and durable. of course personally i think powder coating is the best option overall but g2 offers custom colors etc so it has my vote.


----------



## grc810 (Mar 24, 2021)

Personally, I prefer red. I used Dupli-Color Ceramic Caliper paint on a couple of vehicles, one of which is my X3. It is has proven to be very durable for over a year. No peeling or fading. I agree with a previous post that powder coating is the best option, but I was able to mast off the surrounding area and paint the calipers without removing them from the vehicle.


----------



## jps3b (Sep 8, 2021)

grc810 said:


> Personally, I prefer red. I used Dupli-Color Ceramic Caliper paint on a couple of vehicles, one of which is my X3. It is has proven to be very durable for over a year. No peeling or fading. I agree with a previous post that powder coating is the best option, but I was able to mast off the surrounding area and paint the calipers without removing them from the vehicle.



my 2022 X5 came with red calipers. At first I wanted blue like the 2020-2021’s did. But now that I’ve had my car for a month, I’m really glad they are red. Not the best pic but…


----------



## midnightrambler (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought mgp caliper covers in red (powder coated)
With white BMW lettering. (2007 red Z4)


----------



## Glen E (Jan 23, 2011)

G2 is good stuff….One tip, the applicator brush they give you is crap …..go to Home Depot and buy a good horse hair small brush to apply…

And be careful of caliper covers, if they come loose they can do a lot of damage, and they need to come off about every 6-12 months and be cleaned because debris gets underneath and heats up the brake and can destroy it.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have red on my X3M40 and love seeing the red. Many people at my dealership have told me they wished they too had red calipers.


----------



## jps3b (Sep 8, 2021)

This is good advice. I had no idea. I will need to put this on my calendar


----------

